# First time mowing low, Colorado



## Polarjk (Aug 16, 2018)

Late last season I got the itch to mow low .75" to 1" so I searched and searched for a toro greensmaster and didn't find one tell very late September. In to October I continued to take the grass down lower and lower but ran out of growing time here in the front range.

3/31 grass just waking up, Dethatched,small app of milo and pre e.


4/17 Grass is starting to green up scalped at 1/2" and put down a N-ext cocktail down 


4/20 Decided the pine tree had to go to keep the pine needles from thinning out the lawn. Sodded layed down in place


4-27 mowed at 5/8", cornon 18-3-6 put down and overseeded bare areas.


----------

